# Whats your age group?



## Dweller (Sep 29, 2005)

Some of the birthday threads suprise me with the apparent average age of our members. I am glad to see we have so much collected experience here.

So I thought maybe its time for a poll. Lets see how the age groups stack up here on TPF


----------



## Artemis (Sep 29, 2005)

17 now for me my man...no longer the youngest member...


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm at the cusp of a new age group.  29!  Eek.


----------



## Mansi (Sep 29, 2005)

20 ... going on 21 ldman:  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## doenoe (Sep 29, 2005)

25 here and lovin' it


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 29, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> I'm at the cusp of a new age group.  29!  Eek.




Me too....for a little while longer anyway.


----------



## Alison (Sep 29, 2005)

26 :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm almost 18... lol


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 29, 2005)

another 29er


----------



## aprilraven (Sep 29, 2005)

ale:  shheze.... i got underwear older than you guys....

your killing me here... i remember when i was the youngest at everything
i did....

now...alas... i shall just go put myself out to pasture.....

(if i can find the gate.....)


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 29, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Me too....for a little while longer anyway.



When's your bday?  I've got about 9 months before I change groups


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 29, 2005)

im 25 going on 13.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 29, 2005)

Senility has made me forget. 15 maybe....


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 29, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> When's your bday?  I've got about 9 months before I change groups



I've got exactly one month of being a 20somethinger left.


----------



## bace (Sep 29, 2005)

Holy crap. How come you people act so "mature".

I'm 24 going on 12. You folks are all nice to each other and shiz. Where's the cynicism, the bitter jaded youth?

Maybe that's just the other board that I frequent. I guess it's cause the other board is a raver board. They're all idiots.


----------



## sfaribault (Sep 29, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ale:  shheze.... i got underwear older than you guys....
> 
> your killing me here... i remember when i was the youngest at everything
> i did....
> ...




Let me know when you find it...  I'm lost.  :crazy:


Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## Unimaxium (Sep 29, 2005)

just turned 18 
check out my birthday thread


----------



## Abstract (Sep 29, 2005)

22... I think


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 29, 2005)

20


----------



## Karalee (Sep 29, 2005)

22 Till Feb. I guess you can throw me in the jaded 20somethings category


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 29, 2005)

22, old geezer.


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 29, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Senility has made me forget. 15 maybe....


 
15 x what?


----------



## LizM (Sep 29, 2005)

34 going on 17 hyped with caffene


----------



## Dweller (Sep 29, 2005)

hmm the curve is coming in about how I would expect for the average internet community. For some reason I thought it would skew a bit higher. 

For the record I am 36 and find myself to be older than most of the people I interact with online.


----------



## Corry (Sep 29, 2005)

23.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 29, 2005)

Hmm.... I am a youngin' here at 16.  Plenty to learn.


----------



## Andrea K (Sep 29, 2005)

17 as of august :mrgreen:


----------



## bantor (Sep 29, 2005)

really quite a wide range of ages. I'm 19.


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 29, 2005)

alot of people here that were younger than I expected.  I agree with bace, we younger folk should be spunkier than we are .  happy birthday Uni!  you were one of the people i thought was older.  andreag, are you really 17?  i thought you were older too. man, there are alot of youngins on this board.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 29, 2005)

22


----------



## vonDrehle (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm 16.  Be 17 in November.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 30, 2005)

7x8 as of today! Yiikes!...  

Everyone call me Senior!  :lmao: :lmao:  Bow before me!! :hail: :hail: 

:mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 30, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*, Mitica. I thought you were 100... so you are surprisingly YOUNG .
I'll give you a cake in an extra thread, just for you!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 30, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> 15 x what?


Inches, baby!
We were talking size, right?


----------



## Meysha (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm 14 apparently.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh wait hang on .... I'm actually 2...

<--- see.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm 16 10/12ths :mrgreen:  Ahhh those were the days when your age could have fractions.  I generally find people online to be in the 15-23 age range, I'm not suprised it's higher on here though.


----------



## airgunr (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm a real old fart.  I'm hitting 51 in just over a month......  Hey, I'm not dead yet!


----------



## Rob (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm 28.05205479 according to a recent calculation.


----------



## vixenta (Sep 30, 2005)

25 over here, but i've the mental age of sweet 16 :er:


----------



## LizM (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok - I got a question!

How the @&$#%^(*  are all you wet behind the ears whelps affording the fancy camera equipment you have!!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 30, 2005)

36 but holdying steady at 25. That really was a good age to be and I wanna stay there. Not too young to be a pain and not too old to be boring. :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 30, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Inches, baby!
> We were talking size, right?


 
ha, well just call me the tiny avenger :mrgreen:


----------



## AIRIC (Sep 30, 2005)

41 but I still act 25. Don't ask my wife, she will tell you I act younger, much younger 


Eric


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 1, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ha, well just call me the tiny avenger :mrgreen:


You're pretty much the same age as me so you should be the same height - 15 inches. It's an established fact that you grow half-an-inch a year and then stop growing when you reach 30*.
Sheesh! Why don't you read the book?



*See 'The Children's Big Book Of Facts I Just Made Up' by H van Rental.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 1, 2005)

57 here.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 1, 2005)

Just kidding.  I turn 30 this past June.


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 2, 2005)

LizM said:
			
		

> Ok - I got a question!
> 
> How the @&$#%^(*  are all you wet behind the ears whelps affording the fancy camera equipment you have!!!!



I can't afford DSLR... I use very very old Zenit 12xp, which used to belong to my dad. and I use Fuji s5000 ... I had to work and collect cash to get it for more than a year... and please... remember that Poland is not in such a good situation as US or UK :/ the earnings are way lower while the prices of cameras and gear are the same as those in UK or US. 

and going  back to the main topic here 
I'm 19, as most of you know me pretty well  and I'll turn 20 in... damn... in 5 months and 8 days :/


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> *See 'The Children's Big Book Of Facts I Just Made Up' by H van Rental.



I wanna a copy of this one  hehehe


----------



## speciespython (Oct 2, 2005)

ale: i must be the youngest on here..............14............anyone to correct me?

laura


----------



## Tkraz (Oct 2, 2005)

No can do!

I'm 17, 18 at the end of the month and everything 

Like some people have said, unsurprising to see majority of people above 20, goes with the general calmness and that of the forum


----------



## Meysha (Oct 2, 2005)

> majority of people above 20, goes with the general calmness and that of the forum


:shock: that shouldn't account for the calmness!


----------



## LizM (Oct 2, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ... and please... remember that Poland is not in such a good situation as US or UK :/ the earnings are way lower while the prices of cameras and gear are the same as those in UK or US.


 
Please don't let the media and TV shows fool you mentos.  Most of those who "have everything" in the USA are up to their eyeballs in debt.  Most of us real people are just getting by...not having trouble paying the power bill (well, most months anyway) but getting by.  I paid off my camera on a 12 months no interest deal and used a 2nd job to pay for it. 

That's why I wanted to know why some of you youngsters seem to have all the cool gear.


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 3, 2005)

speciespython said:
			
		

> ale: i must be the youngest on here..............14............anyone to correct me?
> 
> laura



I think we had someone younger... about 11 but I an't remember his nick...


----------



## Traci (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm 36, but I'm holding at 25 too! You are only as old as you act and feel, so...yeah, 25 it is!


----------



## GliderPilot (Oct 4, 2005)

18 in 10 days. When you're this young, you have a lot less to pay for with your income so you can blow it all on equipment.


----------



## Tkraz (Oct 4, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> :shock: that shouldn't account for the calmness!


 
Having just given up on moderating a forum that is now full of 12 year olds and has nearly million members, trust me, this is calm :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 4, 2005)

We're only calm because they keep us sedated here at the old folks home.


----------



## surfingfireman (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm 32 but no one would EVER guess that from looking at me.  My bro is 3 years younger and 4 inches shorter but people still think he is older then me.


----------



## Tkraz (Oct 4, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> We're only calm because they keep us sedated here at the old folks home.


 
:lmao:


----------



## Walt (Oct 5, 2005)

Someone said they figured I was 35. Does that count? 
Rapdily aproaching 49.


----------

